# Illustration in progress - FOR SALE



## shaynedepugh (Sep 11, 2013)

So I've got this illustration that I've been working on off and on for awhile now. Planned on using it as a t-shirt, but I suppose it can be used for anything. I'd like to finish it with a band or company in mind and sell it. Obviously the colors can be whatever you'd like. So if your band or business is interested in me finishing this for you, hit me up.

Thanks


----------



## shaynedepugh (Sep 27, 2013)

So I decided to combine this with a totally different illustration. Still in progress, but still interested in selling.


----------



## shaynedepugh (Oct 26, 2013)

Any bands interested at all?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 28, 2013)

That bird one is pretty awesome looking  I like them both man, great job!


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## darren (Oct 28, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Dalcan (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks great dude.


----------



## shaynedepugh (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm planning to add a little more to it and hopefully sell it soon.
If interested, I've got some other work up at Shayne DePugh


----------

